# Filstar XP Canister Filters??



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm curious as to how often everyone cleans their XP canister filters. On the directions that comes with the fiter, it says to only clean it once every 4 weeks but I assume that this if for non-planted tanks. I'd just like to get an idea of how long I can wait before cleaning mine. I do a 50% water change every week, I'm hoping that I will not have to clean it every week!

Also, how often does everyone replace the micro filtration pad? Is says to replace it every time you clean it, is this correct?

Many thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use to clean all my filters on a weekly basis, but that got to be a pain. Then I went to ever two weeks. Now I'm doing the filter cleaning on a monthly basis. At that time I rinse out the micro filters and replace the filter floss. I've had my Filstar for over a year and never have replaced the micro filter. IMO, it only needs to be replaced if it becomes worn out (ragged, torn) or too dirty to rinse out.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I clean the filter once a month. Replacing only the filter floss with Poly fill pillow stuffing from walmart. The pads, and sponges get rinsed and squeezed out.

-John N.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Once a month. I replace the poly fiber in it and squeez rinse the sponges. 

Rick


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Every 1-2 months, I replace the poly when it dosent come clean after a good rinsing. I think about once a year or so


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

How is the bio-filter maintained with all this rinsing and squeezing going on?  

I also have an Xp and I clean it out every other week or so but I’m always worried about wiping out the bio-filter.8-[


----------



## kingyo (Jul 31, 2003)

I clean my Rena Xp every 8 weeks. There are some flow meters advertised for canister filters, I wonder if it is a good way to determine when to clean it.

Regardin TonyV2's Q, the entire surface of the filter material is covered with biofilm (tightly packed microorganisms stuck together with extracellular polymers). When you rinse and squeeze you remove the loose biomass that has been growing on the pores but you still have all of the microbes stuck on the surfaces. In addition, they reproduce very fast... therefore cleaning the media every two weeks or so will give them plenty of time to recover.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Every three months. I just mark it on the calendar at the start of the year so I never miss it.

Works great.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Every three months here too (Eheims though).


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all your responses, I'm thrilled to hear that I can go at least a month even longer without having to clean my filter. I am so glad that I purchased a canister filter, I just never realized what I was missing!


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

TonyV2 said:


> How is the bio-filter maintained with all this rinsing and squeezing going on?
> 
> I also have an Xp and I clean it out every other week or so but I'm always worried about wiping out the bio-filter.8-[


I have one basket filled with a pumic like rock that I just reomove an set aside and reinstall it. No rinsing nothing.

Rick


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

TonyV2 said:


> How is the bio-filter maintained with all this rinsing and squeezing going on?
> 
> I also have an Xp and I clean it out every other week or so but I'm always worried about wiping out the bio-filter.8-[


One of my baskets is full of sintered glass from Eheim. I rinse it in a bucket of dechlorinated water to get rid of all the dead bacteria.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, too bad most decent canister filters are too large for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Man, too bad most decent canister filters are too large for a 10 gallon tank.


I don't know I would be more than willing to put my xp1 on a 10g along with a flow restricter on the spray bar return. But then neither of my tanks have ever suffered from too much water motion.

james


----------

